# Anyone hear of this?



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Got my documents from my new insurance company and they have asked for proof of NCB which is fair enough.

But

They have also asked for a photo copy of my driving licence including the card licence and they have asked for a photo copy of my V5 document.

I have never heard of an insurance company asking for a copy of the V5 and i'm a bit concerned about sending them a copy. surely they can get this info from the DVLA

your thoughts?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

My mate has just come to renew his bike insurance, he has been with the same company for a couple of years and has just been asked for this also, when he phoned up to ask why, they said it is new policy to combat insurance fraud.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

What a good idea this may stop people not insuring there cars and some of other Nationalities using other peoples documents to obtain fraudulent insurances etc


----------

